# Jwh-018,jwh-073, jwh-200,jwh-250



## end of the line (Feb 8, 2010)

All right,I had just gone through 500mg of jwh-018 in a week of getting it. My first 4 tries of smoking it. I had exteme anxiety(2mg dose), but after a few days my tolorance built quickly and the next thing you know I was up to 15 mg's a day.
basicly anyone tried the other jwh-xxx before and what the difference was like in high.


----------



## azzozy01 (Feb 8, 2010)

How are u using it.? it has a bad taste and a bad high feeling!!
Also there is no enough research on it so it can be dangerous.
I tried once and will never try it again.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 10, 2010)

People have alot of bad reactions... very mg/dose dependent!

Start low and build up to avoid any negative reactions... if any peeps are sensitive to standard THC then I would avoid the JWH'S at all cost!


----------



## BlueNine (Feb 12, 2010)

I've tried 18 and 73, there's not a lot of difference tbh, I haven't had any anxiety issues with either and the most help I can provide is to say that 18 has "more going on"...I'm planning to stop mixing them together so I can see any differences though (deciding what to restock on)

I know what you mean about the tolerance buildup though, I went from being caned off of 3mg to taking 30mg (15mg of each) just to get a buzz that lasts 30mins  which leads me to ask anyone more knowledgable how long I'd have to go without to be tolerance free again?


----------



## manlookingj (Feb 13, 2010)

Is there any more reputable seller of the 018 online, or anymore reputable than an other. I haven't heard talk of companys that carry the stuff.


----------



## mogascreeta (Feb 13, 2010)

in my opinion 018 and 073 are the only ones worthwhile.
really it would best be a ratio of 1:2 ,018:073=bingo


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 13, 2010)

The tolerance build up seems identical to that of TRUE cannabis!


----------



## BlueNine (Feb 18, 2010)

Thought I'd chime in with some more observations from the days experiments...018 cuts through tolerance on its own much more effectively than a mix of 018 and 073, to the extent that 15mg of 018 is preferred to a mixed dose of 10mg 018 and 10mg 073.

I'd say 018 is good for a "stuck in the chair" mong-out session, whereas 073 is probably better if you've got things to do but want to have a good buzz on.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 21, 2010)

BlueNine said:


> Thought I'd chime in with some more observations from the days experiments...018 cuts through tolerance on its own much more effectively than a mix of 018 and 073, to the extent that 15mg of 018 is preferred to a mixed dose of 10mg 018 and 10mg 073.
> 
> I'd say 018 is good for a "stuck in the chair" mong-out session, whereas 073 is probably better if you've got things to do but want to have a good buzz on.


That sounds true as many of other reports confirm that!


----------



## end of the line (Mar 9, 2010)

alright, thanks for the replys, 
In the past couple of months I've recently change jobs due to random urine test at my work,
(that was the whole idea behind rc's(jwh-XXX for me)
with all that said I placed an order for the "JWH VALUE PACK"
which is a gram of each jwh chemical(-018/073/200/250)
I will report the difference in each chemical when I get it.

ON A SIDE NOTE: 
*D-drugs demand respect*
(2 days ago I seen an artical about a couple of teens that got there hands on this chemical and died from respiratory failure)
I did my research before consuming this chemical and it still scares me. 



With all that said, I just want everybody to do there research before taking any manmade-chemicals.


----------



## mogascreeta (Mar 10, 2010)

end of the line said:


> All right,I had just gone through 500mg of jwh-018 in a week of getting it. My first 4 tries of smoking it. I had exteme anxiety(2mg dose), but after a few days my tolorance built quickly and the next thing you know I was up to 15 mg's a day.
> basicly anyone tried the other jwh-xxx before and what the difference was like in high.


I have tried the following JWHs: 018, 073, 015, 200, 250

my personal fav is 018 but if you are looking for something different get 073. to me at least, the 018 is like a sative and 073 like an indica hybrid. all the others have been a waste of money in my opinion, the high not strong enough and only lasting 30 mins if you dont have tolerance. the 200 only Lasts like 10 mins.


----------



## flowy (Sep 25, 2010)

018 and 073 were outlawed in my state so I ordered 200. I would like to know how it compares to the others. I started out with just a match head amount and within days I am smoking piles of it on a herbal smoke blend I have. It hits me really strong right off the bat and makes me want to put the joint/pipe down but then within 45min. I feel like I could smoke some more. I am satisfied with my purchase but would like it to last longer. Also, I don't know what people are talking about 5mg getting them high because I could smoke the hell out of this stuff. Maybe 200 is a lot more mellow then the others because it does not give me any anxiety and I do sometimes get anxiety from pot. Also, what is the best way to smoke it. I know that I may be waisting a lot by putting it on herbal smoke and rolling it up. Can I dissolve it and put it on herb to dry? Will alcohol ruin it? Water?


----------



## Mookjong (Sep 25, 2010)

flowy said:


> 018 and 073 were outlawed in my state so I ordered 200. I would like to know how it compares to the others. I started out with just a match head amount and within days I am smoking piles of it on a herbal smoke blend I have. It hits me really strong right off the bat and makes me want to put the joint/pipe down but then within 45min. I feel like I could smoke some more. I am satisfied with my purchase but would like it to last longer. Also, I don't know what people are talking about 5mg getting them high because I could smoke the hell out of this stuff. Maybe 200 is a lot more mellow then the others because it does not give me any anxiety and I do sometimes get anxiety from pot. Also, what is the best way to smoke it. I know that I may be waisting a lot by putting it on herbal smoke and rolling it up. Can I dissolve it and put it on herb to dry? Will alcohol ruin it? Water?


I've heard of people using grain alcohol but think most people use 100% Acetone.
4mL to 1g of JWH.


----------



## NP88 (Dec 20, 2010)

sorry to bump an old thread, but I joined this forum after searching for a few days. I want to find a reputable JWH XXX vendor. I can't pm because i just signed up, so if anyone can help a brotha out through email, please reply back!

thanks


----------

